
Release Notes for Safari Technology Preview 46 - michaelrkn
https://webkit.org/blog/8042/release-notes-for-safari-technology-preview-46/
======
comex
Another notable change from that page:

> Froze the user-agent string to reduce web compatibility risk and to prevent
> its use for fingerprinting

~~~
forgotpassagan
I love that Apple cares about privacy when just about every other megacorp is
a really fancy advertising agency

~~~
eh78ssxv2f
Can somebody explain how it helps with the privacy?

Assuming most of the users of the browser are on the latest version, it
implies that majority of users are already sharing the same useragent. How
does useragent version # helps with reducing the fingerprint?

~~~
Terretta
It’s freezing to a static version, everyone would have the same static
(frozen) version from now on, not a build number. So you can’t use it as part
of a finger print.

[https://github.com/WebKit/webkit/commit/4bc237458115ac916f39...](https://github.com/WebKit/webkit/commit/4bc237458115ac916f396d7b570e925f0ca9975a)

Also suggests you’d need to do capability detection other ways in future.

------
EGreg
Does this mean web push notifications are coming to Safari on iOS?

~~~
djrogers
No, this has nothing to do with push notifications.

~~~
razwall
Except that Service Worker support is a prerequisite for supporting the
standard Push API, and push notifications are probably the most common usage
of Service Workers. So it's a reasonable question.

~~~
djrogers
Safari on the desktop has supported push notifications for a couple of years,
with no indication they will be coming to iOS. I assumed go was referring to
those push notifications, and not a different type of push notification.

